# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Máy Tiện gỗ CNC chống tâm khí nén.

## blacksky2411

Em này mới gả đi, quăng lên cho các bác ném gạch để em hoàn thiện con sau nhé.

hành trình được 1m2. 
Trục Z dùng ray 30mm, 6 rãnh bi của NSK, vitme phỉ 32, bước 5, motor 5pha 599.
Trục X, ray con lăn xài bi đũa 9mm, vitme phi 32 bước 5, motor 2 pha size 86.

Trục chính kéo bằng con mitsu 3.7kw 10.000 vòng, nhưng chỉ cho chạy 5000v qua phu ly 1:2 thôi.
Tốc độ tối đa khoảng 2500v/phút, điều khiển qua mach3 0-10v, biến tần mitsu 3.7kw luôn cho đồng bộ.

Tốc độ cài đặt hiện tại 3m/phút, có tải chạy 800mm/phút thôi, 2 phút 30mm là rớt ra 1 cây dài 800mm.

Sử dụng mach3, đưa file vào bấm nút Start màu xanh trên chống tâm máy tiện là chạy.
Em này dự định lắp thêm cấp phôi tự động khoảng 10 cây gỗ là nhàn liền.

Các bác xem qua quăng đá nhiều nhiều dùm em, để em cải tiến tốt hơn nhé.
Thanks các bác.

----------

cnclaivung, cuong, duonghoang, Ga con, GOHOME, GORLAK, haiquanckbn, Luyến, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## cuong

không biết hai loại máy thì máy nào dễ mod lên 4 trục đồng thời các bác nhỉ:

----------

blacksky2411, Daedelus

----------


## blacksky2411

Video làm việc của em nó nè các bác:



Thanks.

----------

biết tuốt, cuong, Diyodira, duonghoang, GORLAK, h-d, Nam CNC, sieunhim, solero, writewin

----------


## trandai87

> Video làm việc của em nó nè các bác:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


có con này mấy ông thợ mộc quê em sợ mất hết việc  :Confused:

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Em thấy máy anh chưa giải quyết tốt việc che chắn bụi cho máy, cần có giải pháp cuốn mạc gỗ ra ngoài tự động, gom hết về thùng chứa luôn chứ khi đi vào sản xuất hàng loạt thì việc vệ sinh mấy cái mạc gỗ này sau khi gia công liên tục vài sp tốn khá nhiều thời gian. Cả em và nhiều người quen em biết sau khi làm máy đều nhức đầu với việc giải quyết che chắn, gom ba via từ máy bắn ra.

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

> Em thấy máy anh chưa giải quyết tốt việc che chắn bụi cho máy, cần có giải pháp cuốn mạc gỗ ra ngoài tự động, gom hết về thùng chứa luôn chứ khi đi vào sản xuất hàng loạt thì việc vệ sinh mấy cái mạc gỗ này sau khi gia công liên tục vài sp tốn khá nhiều thời gian. Cả em và nhiều người quen em biết sau khi làm máy đều nhức đầu với việc giải quyết che chắn, gom ba via từ máy bắn ra.


Máy đã có chắn bụi rồi em, nhưng chưa kịp lắp đã bắt em nó làm việc để kịp tiến độ.
Còn việc phôi gỗ thì ngay ổ dao sẽ lắp 1 máng dốc ngược xuống để phôi rớt về phí bên kia sau đó thu gom lại thôi.
Việc hút bụi thì hơi xa xĩ đối với xưởng gỗ ở đây, hiện tại ở đó đã có 5 con máy tiện chép hình, 3 con tiện chuyên chà nhám nhưng chưa là gì so với những xưởng khác,
vào đó mà đứng 15 phút thôi là gần chết. Bởi vậy dân VN mình thích kiếm tiền hơn là việc lo cho sức khỏe.

Thanks.

----------


## suu_tam

Kết quá bác ơi.
Con như vậy bác bán ra bao nhiêu ạ?

----------


## blacksky2411

> Kết quá bác ơi.
> Con như vậy bác bán ra bao nhiêu ạ?


Con đó em bán 120tr đó bác. Nó đã chạy mẫu 1 ở video trên được 10.000 chân rồi. Hiện đang chạy mẫu 2 đó bác.

Thanks bác.

----------


## suu_tam

> Con đó em bán 120tr đó bác. Nó đã chạy mẫu 1 ở video trên được 10.000 chân rồi. Hiện đang chạy mẫu 2 đó bác.
> 
> Thanks bác.


Vâng em cảm ơn!

Mấy con máy của TQ bọn nó làm 2 dao chạy hay hơn 1 dao này.

----------


## blacksky2411

> Vâng em cảm ơn!
> 
> Mấy con máy của TQ bọn nó làm 2 dao chạy hay hơn 1 dao này.


Máy 2 dao thì dùng đơn giản, nhưng không tùy biến bằn 1 dao đâu bác.

Thanks bác.

----------


## suu_tam

Hai dao phải hơn 1 dao chứ ạ?
1 dao tùy biến hơn cái gì ạ? Chứ em thấy 2 dao, 1 dao phá, 1 dao tinh rõ ràng hơn đứt 1 dao rồi.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## blacksky2411

> Hai dao phải hơn 1 dao chứ ạ?
> 1 dao tùy biến hơn cái gì ạ? Chứ em thấy 2 dao, 1 dao phá, 1 dao tinh rõ ràng hơn đứt 1 dao rồi.


Cái này có dùng thực tế rồi sẽ biết bác.
Máy 2 dao của china thường lập trình sẵn 2 dao đi đôi với nhau và thường chạy 1 pass,
-  Lúc gặp nhưng biên dạng bình thường thì dao thô và tinh sẽ đều nhau.
Nhưng có nhưng biên dạng phứ tạp những luc đó dao thô có thể phá 40, 50mm, dao tinh lại ăn quá ít, dẫn đến hai dao.
- Có biên dạng thẳng góc R 1 bên, khi cần dừng lại tạo điểm nhấn dao vô thì lại không được, lúc đó thì bó tay.
Đó chỉ 2 trường hợp mình gặp thôi, có thể còn nữa.

Máy mình nói 1 dao cho gọn chứ không phải không lắp được nhiều dao, có thể gắn 2, 3 con, 
lập trình thay dao offset, lúc đó có dùng 2 hoặc nhiều loại dao khác nhau nữa, tính tùy biến sẽ cao hơn rất nhiều.

Thanks.

----------


## suu_tam

Máy tiện có 3 trục điều khiển độc lập, 1 trục chạy dọc phôi và 2 trục vào dao từ 2 phía mà bác.
Ưu điểm tỳ từ hai phía tránh gãy phôi, dao phá có thể ăn được nhiều phối giảm tải cho dao tinh.
Rõ ràng ưu điểm hoàn toàn hơn 1 dao.

----------


## suu_tam

Bác chủ liên hệ với bác Đồng Tháp gỗ mỹ nghệ để mua lại tool tạo toolpath 2 trục dao cho máy tiện.
Bác ấy có thuê người viết riêng tool để tạo đường dao cho máy tiện đó ạ.
Còn em thì không có máy còn nếu có máy thì em vẫn tạo đường dao bằng jdpaint để chạy gỗ đơn giản (vì em chỉ biết mỗi jdpaint)

----------

blacksky2411

----------


## blacksky2411

> Bác chủ liên hệ với bác Đồng Tháp gỗ mỹ nghệ để mua lại tool tạo toolpath 2 trục dao cho máy tiện.
> Bác ấy có thuê người viết riêng tool để tạo đường dao cho máy tiện đó ạ.
> Còn em thì không có máy còn nếu có máy thì em vẫn tạo đường dao bằng jdpaint để chạy gỗ đơn giản (vì em chỉ biết mỗi jdpaint)


Máy 3 trục dao độc lập thì ngon rồi.
Cám ơn bác giới thiệu. Cái tool đó em viết được.
Máy em đã làm thay dao tự động 3 con rồi, 1 tiện, 1 móc lỗ và 1 cắt.
Cũng đã chế cái probe dò mặt cho mâm xe hơi và vớt lại mặt mâm bằng con máy này luôn đó bác.
Ý của em tùy biến và linh hoạt ở chỗ này đó bác.
Không phải là máy china không làm được mà tầm giá nào thôi, không có ý chê khen gì cả.
Thanks bác.

----------

cnclaivung, maingocthi310

----------


## congnt

Các bác cho em hỏi máy tiến gỗ chạy được bằng PLC 
Nếu ko chạy PLC thì nó phải chạy bằng loại mạch gì để điều khiển các trục servo.

----------

